# John Deere 175 Hydro Transmission Problem



## Russ23 (Feb 3, 2021)

I have a John Deere 175 Hydro. I was plowing my driveway when the screw top for the transmission, located under the seat, came off and sent hydraulic fluid all over. I refilled the reservoir but the tractor will not move. I did notice that the filler cap under the seat will not tighten as the threads appear stripped.
My question is, if the cap does not seal will this prevent the transmission from moving forward or reverse? or is there a different issue I should look at. The belt appears to be fine.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Russ23, welcome to the tractor forum.

You must get the cap problem fixed to prevent this from happening again. Hopefully it just the threads on the cap that are stripped.

Most likely, you have gotten air into the hydrostat and need to do a "purge" of the hydrostat. You will need a service manual for a purge procedure. There are several different hydrostats used in the 175. Make sure you know which hydrostat you have and be sure it is covered in your service manual. Attached is a copy of a service manual I found on posted on MTF.
https://www.mytractorforum.com/attachments/john-deere-175-hydro-service-manual-pdf.1294098/


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Watch the last part of this video to see how these guys get the hydrostat primed:






They jacked up the rear wheels off the floor, disengaged the hydrostat (pulled the rod in rear of tractor), run the engine for a short while, then re-engaged the hydrostat, and run the tractor again to get the wheels turning forward & reverse.


----------

